# Has anyone tried RED MOOR ROOT WOOD in your tanks?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

*Has anyone tried RED MOOR ROOT WOOD in their tanks?*

OFF TOPIC: Sorry for opening so many threads already! I'm just too exited for my tank! :lol: 

I saw some on ebay and they are really pretty! I want to buy one or two for my tank if they are safe for the fish. Do they tan? or does all wood tan?

Do they help lower PH? 

Please and Thanks!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I recently looked into using it but was thrown off by the price. It's was about $40.00 for a decent sized piece. It also has a lot of sharp edges. It will not release much in the way of tannins, so I don't think it will lower your PH.

I was thinking of putting it in the tank upside down, kinda like a root system to make my clown pleco feel more at home.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

$40?? Was it a big rock?

Mine costed $5 each. They are on the smaller size but can be used as a little cave. And mine had sharp edges. But I removed some of the sharp edges.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

They were decent size about 12" across. And I lied about them being 40 bucks, they are $44.95! Outrageous prices and that's at two separate LFSs. If they sold them at $9.99lb, a piece that size would be about $6.00, this stuff is surprisingly light.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

OFF TOPIC: I forgot that this thread is about the woods and not the rocks XD.

Yikes! $40 is alot! :shock: But on ebay it seems that the red moor root woods are only available from people that live in the UK...isn't the shipping more expensive if it's from the UK?


----------

